# crashing more after installing road runner



## DOTXSTITCH (Jun 24, 2002)

I have a HP pavilion 4535, intel celeron, 64MB sdram, window 98 second edition, I had road runner installed on 6/21/02 and now my computer freezes more than it use to. It freezs when I am attempting to open internet explorer or it will feeze while I am surfing, and Road Runner does not appear to be any faster, except for downloading music, pages open at the same rate as dial-up, my 10 yr old daugter wants to go back to AOL, I am having problems shutting down or restarting, sometimes ctrl-alt-delete does not respond, Also can you tell me which of these items from the startup menu can be deleted and how do you delete them, when I uncheck them they are checked the next time I startup
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\MSWorks\Calendar\WKCALREM.EXE"
HP Updates	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\BackWeb\BackWeb\Program\backweb.exe"
Internet Answering Machine	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\CallWave\IAM.EXE" -start
Event Reminder	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Mindscape\PrintMaster\PMREMIND.EXE" /Q
Reminder-hpc41003	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\HP DeskJet 610C Series\ereg\Remind32.exe"
QuickLink III	Startup Group	"C:\PROGRAM FILES\QUICKLINK III\QL.exe"
ViaGrafix CD-ROM Training	Startup Group	C:\TRAINING\VPLAY.EXE
ViaGrafix CDN Training	Startup Group	C:\Training\vplay.exe
America Online 6.0 Tray Icon	Startup Group	"C:\America Online 6.0\aoltray.exe" -check
America Online 7.0 Tray Icon	Startup Group	"C:\America Online 7.0\aoltray.exe" -check
ScreenArt	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\ScreenArt\WillowRd.exe"
sb	Startup Group	C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\sb.hta
Reminder	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\reminder.exe
RealJukeboxSystray	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALJUKEBOX\TSYSTRAY.EXE
AIM	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
Taskbar Display Controls	Registry (Per-User Run)	RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
NSCheck	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\nscheck.exe /check
OSSProxy	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OSSPROXY.EXE
TimeSink Ad Client	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\TimeSink\AdGateway\TSADBOT.EXE"
RealTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\realplay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
Norton eMail Protect	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POProxy.exe
Norton Auto-Protect	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
MyCometCursor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\COMET\MYCOME~1.EXE -quiet
EReminderdiamond	Registry (Machine Run)	D:\EXTRAS\REGISTER\EReminder.exe diamond
LaunchBoard	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\LAUNCHBOARD\LNCHBRD.exe
SaveNow	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\SAVENOW\SaveNow.exe
BearShare	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\BEARSHARE\BEARSHARE.EXE /m
MediaLoads Installer	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H
PP5300usb	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\VISION~1\PAPERP~1\FBDirect.exe
VsEcomrEXE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\vsecomr.exe
Alogserv	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
HPScanPatch	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
hpsysdrv	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Keyboard Manager	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
DXM6Patch_981116	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\p_981116.exe /Q:A
sb	Registry (Machine Run)	regedit -s C:\WINDOWS\sb.dll
LoadQM	Registry (Machine Run)	loadqm.exe
sp	Registry (Machine Run)	regedit -s C:\WINDOWS\sp.reg
New.net Startup	Registry (Machine Run)	rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~1.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
Encompass_ENCMONTR	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\Program Files\Encompass\ENCMONTR.EXE
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
McAfeeVirusScanService	Registry (Machine Service)	c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avsynmgr.exe
Don't mean to have so much for the first time,


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

With the amount of spyware you have running it's no wonder it seems slow. Go here, www.lavasoftusa.com and get Adaware and the refupdate, run refupdate and then Adaware to clean up some of that and see if runs better.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

It also shows that you have two anti-virus programs running, you need to pick one and un-install the other.


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Hi Dotxstitch,and welcome to TSG.Wedor is right you have a lot of spyware and you have way to many programs running.Go to Start>Run>type in Msconfig>click ok.Click on startup>remove the check marks next to all the programs except for the following.

Scan Registry
system Tray
LoadPowerProfile (Both)
Taskmonitor
Scheduling Agent (if you use this,if not remove the check mark also
Norton antivirus Or Macafee (everything for either one)

Click Apply>then Ok>reboot.Remember,your not deleteing these programs,you can still access them from Start>Programs.

Now go to Start>Settings>control panel>add and remove programs>highlight Newnet>click remove.This a nasty spyware component that Ad-aware will not remove.Also do the same if Savenow is in there.Once you remove newnet>reboot.

Now follow Wedor advice and download Ad-aware5.83.

Keep in mind once you remove all this spyware,Bearshare wont work.This is probably where you got all this stuff from.

Heres a link that will explain what spyware is,how you get it,and how to remove it.

www.cexx.org


----------



## DOTXSTITCH (Jun 24, 2002)

thanks to WEDOR and BEACH51, you have both given me some hope, the MIS guy at work said that sometimes getting it for free may not always be good, downloading music that is, you get stuff on your puter that you don't want. I am going to give your suggestions a try and will let you know in a few days how things are going, some of the startup items have already been uchecked but they keeping getting checked again, and some of the things appear to have been uninstalled or deleted but they are still in the startup lineuup. will keep you posted


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

If they were actually un-installed they wouldn't be there, let us know how it goes.


----------



## amthmi (Mar 23, 2002)

DOTXSTITCH ,If a startup can be enabled/disabled by the program that put it there, 
then that is the best way to do it. Look in Preferences or Options
of the programs that continue to load.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ Run and Run Services 
show items that are checked in Startup to run. Run- and RunServices- show items that are unchecked
so they do not run at Startup. Deleting these in the right panel in the registry will permanently remove
them from the list in Startup (msconfig). Simply unchecking items in Msconfig Startup will prevent
them from running but not remove the entry.
Note also that "RunOnce" and "RunServicesOnce" keys do not have an equivalent disabled key
This is because any programs appearing in any of the "Once" keys are immediately removed 
upon execution.

This is where you will find the location of most startup programs.

1 - C:\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
C:\WINDOWS\Profiles\XYZ\Start Menu\Programs\Startup ( if you have profiles setup )
2 - WIN.INI file Load= and Run= lines under the[Windows] section.
Most of the time these 2 lines are empty. 
Win.ini is used to provide backward compatibility with older programs.
To see if you have an entry do this: Start | Run and type win.ini and click
OK or press your Enter key
The difference between the Load= and Run= lines is that the Load= line 
is used to load a background service or driver whereas the Run= line is used 
to run a normal program in its own window.

3 - The Registry, look in these keys
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

4 - Windows\All Uses\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

Hope this helps you...
You also should consider adding more ram, 64mb is not enough.


----------



## DOTXSTITCH (Jun 24, 2002)

i have run the ad-aware program, now I am about to do the things that amthmi has suggested. Can someone tell me this, I went to c:\windows\system\ossproxy.exe and deleted it, then went to the recycling bin and emptied it, and by golly, when i rebooted, it was back, and then in run\msconfig, both nscheck and ossproxy were both checked again, how is that. Amthmi is what your saying going to be the solution to this, i have checked add/remove as well as my download folders and program files and cannot find bearshare, launchboard, savenow or dw.exe but they still appear in the startup menu. be back tomorrow, gotta to do my hair and go to bed, and crossstitch.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Here's an old post from Brooks on how to remove these,

For removal of Marketscore, please follow 
the instructions below. 


1. 

Click Start. 
2. 

Select Run... 
3. 

Type in NSCheck /uninstall 
4. 

Click OK. 

I don't recommend going into the registry unless you know what you are doing so you may want to skip that part of amthmi's post.


----------



## amthmi (Mar 23, 2002)

Sometimes its hard to tell from msconfig where a program gets its
command to load from , if you type msinfo32 in Start | Run and 
then expand the Software Environment ( click the + ) then click on
Startup Programs it will show you under the Loaded From column
where the command comes from. Running Task will show you 
what you have currently running.
There is also a small program called Startuplog which you can
download from the site below and it will tell you everything
you want to know about where your programs are loading from.
http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Toys.html
It's the 4th one down the list.

I didn't know what those exe files were for until I searched
this forum and found this
http://forums.techguy.org/t78171/se2127c2f41f8eca0db7b956e21009881.html

Locate were they are loading from first.


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

When you go to Msconfig,put a tick in Selective Startup then remove the programs in startup,click apply>then ok.>reboot.You probably have the tick in normal startup,and when you reboot everything loads again.


----------



## DOTXSTITCH (Jun 24, 2002)

i have the selective startup checked, the only two things that keep coming back rechecked are nscheck.exe and ossproxy.exe, like i said before, i went to c:\window\systems\ossproxy.exe and deleted it, then went to the recycling bin and emptied it to be sure it was gone, and each time I do this when I reboot, it is back in c:\windows\systems - could it be that it is connected to another program that I chose to keep, such as KaZaa Media for downloading music, or maybe some of the games. Also I have done just about everything you all suggested and I am still freezing up when I open internet explorer or I get the blue screen. It seems to have gotten worse after road runner was installed.


----------



## amthmi (Mar 23, 2002)

As I said earlier locate where those two exe files
are loading from..follow my previous post (re msinfo32 )
If they are in the Run keys, I suspect they are then
going into the registry may be called for here.
It's not that big a deal as long as you are careful.

Also be very careful with Kazza...if you think you
have problems now then read this
http://forums.techguy.org/t84692/s.html


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Those are part of Marketscore, my previous post indicates a method for removal, have you tried it? Kazaa is full of spyware, if you want to continue to use it you will need to download the lite version or you will continue to have problems.


----------



## DOTXSTITCH (Jun 24, 2002)

when i go to marketscore to unconfigure my computer/browser it keeps freezing up


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

So the un-install causes it to freeze?


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Dotxstitch,if you follow Amthmi suggestion about going into the registry,you will be able to remove these two programs,and i think thats the only way.Just be very careful while in there and follow Amthmi directions to the letter and you should be ok.Can you post what your startup looks like after you removed the programs from startup.


----------



## DOTXSTITCH (Jun 24, 2002)

thanks to everybody, first i went to start/run reregedit and removed the items and again they came back, i rebooted and went back to marketscore, was able to uninstall, went back to start/run regedit and removed them all again, rebooted and voila everything that i did not want was gone, then i ran a virus scan using benjamin removal tool by bullguard and found a virus in c:\windows\hcwprn.exe, I did not write down the name of the virus but the file was deleted. What is better McAfee or BullGuard, I updated my McAfee dat files with the 4208 update. I also installed bullguard and now i once again have 2 virus scans, before I do anything, which one would you keep? I will let you know how things go after a day or two, until then keep up the good work, you sure helped me out, and i passed on what i learned about KaZaa to the 3 people that I shared it with.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Good to hear of your success! So, is cable faster now? I never heard of Bullguard and I don't like McAfee so I can't advise on that.


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Glad to hear your problem is solved. As for the antivirus,you only need one,any more can cause problems.Dont know anything about bullguard,and am not a big fan of Macafee,so the choice is yours to make.whichever one you decide on,just keep it updated at all times.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Well if Bullguard is as good as it site claims I would go with that, they are priced about the same.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Does this entry remain in your startup configuration?

sb Registry (Machine Run) regedit -s C:\WINDOWS\sb.dll 


Or was it detected and removed by either Ad-aware or one of your antivirus programs.

Most likely it is a "search page" hijacker. Usually we see it as sp.dll -- but it is not a dll at all but a registry patch.


----------



## DOTXSTITCH (Jun 24, 2002)

Internet Answering Machine	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\CallWave\IAM.EXE" -start
VsEcomrEXE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\vsecomr.exe
Alogserv	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
McAfeeVirusScanService	Registry (Machine Service)	c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avsynmgr.exe
Encompass_ENCMONTR	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\Program Files\Encompass\ENCMONTR.EXE


----------



## DOTXSTITCH (Jun 24, 2002)

Internet Answering Machine	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\CallWave\IAM.EXE" -start
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\MSWorks\Calendar\WKCALREM.EXE"
HP Updates	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\BackWeb\BackWeb\Program\backweb.exe"
BullGuard	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\BullGuard\mgui.exe"
BullGuard Update	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\BullGuard\avxlive.exe" /back
Reminder	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\reminder.exe
RealJukeboxSystray	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALJUKEBOX\TSYSTRAY.EXE
AIM	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
Taskbar Display Controls	Registry (Per-User Run)	RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
VsEcomrEXE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\vsecomr.exe
Alogserv	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
RealTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\realplay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
EReminderdiamond	Registry (Machine Run)	D:\EXTRAS\REGISTER\EReminder.exe diamond
PP5300usb	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\VISION~1\PAPERP~1\FBDirect.exe
HPScanPatch	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
hpsysdrv	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
Keyboard Manager	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
DXM6Patch_981116	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\p_981116.exe /Q:A
sb	Registry (Machine Run)	regedit -s C:\WINDOWS\sb.dll
LoadQM	Registry (Machine Run)	loadqm.exe
sp	Registry (Machine Run)	regedit -s C:\WINDOWS\sp.reg
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
McAfeeVirusScanService	Registry (Machine Service)	c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avsynmgr.exe
Encompass_ENCMONTR	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\Program Files\Encompass\ENCMONTR.EXE


----------



## DOTXSTITCH (Jun 24, 2002)

what is a registry patch?


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

You still have a spyware component showing up.

Sp registry is spyware.Remove it from Msconfig.Did you download Ad-aware?It should have remove this one.If you did,go back to the Ad-aware site and download the ref update.Then run it and see if you have the latest signature file.

The Dxm6patch you see in msconfig,can also be turned off,it is from a directx install when you updated directx.


----------



## DOTXSTITCH (Jun 24, 2002)

One last set of questions, what is directx, how do I know if I need it. I have 48,413 files on my hard drive according to the virus scan that I did yesterday, how do I find out which ones can be deleted (where did they come from) does each pic count as a file? is there a way to list files that are on the hard drive? So maybe it wasn't road runner, it just seemed like the problems got worse after it was installed. To answer the question, is road runner faster, for downloads it most definely is, but website pages don't seem to open a whole lot faster, it seems that pictures and games do, but maybe it's just me, when I click go, i want the page load in a split second. You all were great and you have taught me a lot, instead of going to school, i'll just come here everyday.


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

There is a good little program called window washer.This program will remove all the temp files you dont need,plus the hidden file in IE called the index dat file.Its free for 30Days and if you like it you can buy it for 30.00.

http://www.webroot.com/washer.htm

It would take forever to explain Directx,take my word for it you need it..LOL.


----------



## amthmi (Mar 23, 2002)

Directx definition
http://searchWin2000.techtarget.com/sDefinition/0,,sid1_gci211958,00.html

You're on cable which is shared bandwith so the more people
online within your shared node the slower things load.
Compare your speeds at different times of the day.
I've been on cable for years and there's no doubt that 6am
is faster than 4pm ( eastern time ).
Of course I'm comparing my service with Comcast formerly @home.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, you just have these UNchecked in msconfig then:

sp Registry (Machine Run) regedit -s C:\WINDOWS\sp.reg

sb Registry (Machine Run) regedit -s C:\WINDOWS\sb.dll

To eliminate them entirely, go to Start>Run, enter *regedit*

Click in order:

*+HKey_Local_Machine
+Software
+Microsoft
+Windows
+CurrentVersion
RUN - *

Run- is where you will find most UNchecked items in msconfig. Look in the Right Hand pane for those two and Right Click on them and delete them.

Then do a Find Files for:

*sb.dll sp.dll*

You should locate them in the c:\windows directory.

Delete them


----------



## DOTXSTITCH (Jun 24, 2002)

THANKS TO EVERYONE!


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

So, does that mean Road Runner is as fast as it's supposed to be? or you still can't tell the difference?


----------



## rockncuter (Jun 28, 2002)

RR crash older system?


----------



## DOTXSTITCH (Jun 24, 2002)

downloads are lightning fast, 5 songs at one time in 3 - 4 minutes vs. 30 - 40 min for one song, but the web pages don't seem to open all the time at lightning speed, someone at work said that it could be slow due the other end of the web page, some open fast, some still slow, and occassionally it still freezes up, other than that, with the other help that you have given me I now have 80 - 91 % free system resources, i use to be at 45 - 60 % most of the time.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Good to hear most of your problems have gone. Yes, you are often limited by the "other side". Do you mean it freezes while on-line? or just in general?

rockncuter, this was not a case of RR crashing anything, read the rest of the posts in this thread.


----------



## DOTXSTITCH (Jun 24, 2002)

freezes while online, have to do ctrl-alt-del to end the task,and log again, it work for awhile and then freeze again, sometimes I have to cut the power, when ctrl-alt-del doesn't respond


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What McAfee version do you have? I have often seen problems with Alogserv in the past and have recommended disabling it. But evidently as of version 6 this cannot be done:



> Alogserv Alogserv.exe From McAfee VirusScan for logging scanning activities. In some cases, if left running it can cause CPU % usage to go between 5-95% or go to and stay at 100%. Disabling it impacts on the reported last scan date. It is reported to cause jerky graphics response in many games. Note that as of version 6, this is a critical component of McAfee and disabling it can cause a PC to lock up


You could also uncheck the Yahoo browser, Encompass for test purposes.

If you can't disable alogserv, I would suggest considering another Antivirus than McAfee.

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm


----------

